# A little help please



## puntmefar (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok here is the issue I need a hand with. I am new to Ruger's and as such I am not familuar with the tear down beyond feild strip for normal cleaning. I just bought a used P94 .40 cal and have found a good instructional video on how to fully disasemble the slide but not the lower assembly. Being used I would like to do a detailed cleaning and inspection as well as get to know the build of my gun. I am sure its simple enough to disasemble and reasemble I just want to have some guide to fallow rather than try to figure it out and find I screwed up in the end. Would any one have some advice on where I might try looking. I have already tryed the obvouis Ruger website, and yes youtube as well ( I know why youtube ..... there is alot of usefull stuff there). Now so every one understands I am no gunsmith but I am capable when it comes to disasembly and reasembly of my firearms once I get a bit of knowledge on the paticular gun. In short I dont know all guns but I do want to know all my guns


----------

